# T.S.S, Hobbies Vintage Slot Car Swap Meet and Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race #2
December 11, 2010
12:00PM – 5:00PM

T.S.S. Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111
734-487-8410

Come buy/sell/trade HO and 1/24th vintage slot cars and parts, and even run them on the road courses. If there is enough interest there will be eight Cox 1/24 Formula 1 cars available for an IROC style race. Several vintage enthusiasts will be present looking to discuss the formation of a SE Michigan vintage slot car group to organize future events, as well as talk about “the good old days!” There will be a small fee to cover swap meet table space and also a fee for racing.

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE! :wave:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

How'd it go?

Marty


----------

